# DA 7900 shifters + Ultegra 6700 F and RD compatibility



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can I use the above combination with no problem? didn't see it in Shimano compatibility chart. Right now I'm running full Ultegra 6700 on my bike but what if I can get DA 7900 shifters will it work with no problem?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

If you want to use 7900 shifters, you'll have to us the 7900 front derailleur. The 6700 rear derailleur will work with the 7900 shifters no problem.


----------

